# $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

Rules:
1. "Tasteful" is based on Car Lounge standards. 
2. The car must *not* be more than 30 years old. 
3. It must of been sold in the U.S at some point. 
4. It has to be a CAR... NO TRUCKS
First person to post the winner will have $10 Paypal'd to them. 
The Judge: Gateway
Good Luck








EDIT: We have a *WINNER!!!!* This contest is over! Thank you all for playing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *GTI628V* »_















_Modified by Gateway at 9:31 PM 8-2-2005_


----------



## serrano (Apr 15, 2004)

_Modified by serrano at 8:29 PM 8-1-2005_


_Modified by serrano at 8:31 PM 8-1-2005_


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*


----------



## poorkid (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*

DAMMIT.......

















_Modified by poorkid at 12:52 AM 8/2/2005_


_Modified by poorkid at 12:53 AM 8/2/2005_


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Mazda 3s)*

















I think they fit the persona of the car anyway...


----------



## Bonfire (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*


----------



## a8man (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (a8man)*

this is as close as you can get imho.... chrome ottinger re's


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Mazda 3s)*









you think it looks good in red you should see it in yellow


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (JettaGT8V80)*


----------



## haydar (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*

gateway, are you just trying to boost up your post count to 20,000 ? Or are you really going to paypal someone $10 ?


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (haydar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haydar* »_gateway, are you just trying to boost up your post count to 20,000 ? Or are you really going to paypal someone $10 ?


----------



## sams0n (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (JettaGT8V80)*


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (haydar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haydar* »_gateway, are you just trying to boost up your post count to 20,000 ? Or are you really going to paypal someone $10 ? 

I'm waiting on my $10


----------



## All_Texan (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (PineappleMonkey)*


----------



## All_Texan (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (All_Texan)*


----------



## bc (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (PineappleMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PineappleMonkey* »_









winner indeed.


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*

I consider my car pretty tasteful
























18x8" Porsche Cayenne Turbo wheels (BBS) in triple plated chrome


----------



## UINT64_MAX (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*









Porsche 928 with stock chrome wheels.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem - auction link
-Andrew


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (AndrewTosh)*

















At least I _think_ they're chromed.


----------



## stock60 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (VarianceJ30)*

i hope only the corrado poster logs in through vwvortex
















edit: ok I'm an idiot and I can't read, but i'll be back with a 76!


----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

classy enough?


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (stock60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stock60* »_i hope only the corrado poster logs in through vwvortex









edit: ok I'm an idiot and I can't read, but i'll be back with a 76!


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (PineappleMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PineappleMonkey* »_









Good heavens is that a turbo out of a 747 under his hood?


----------



## passatW86sp (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Looking4ajetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Looking4ajetta* »_
Good heavens is that a turbo out of a 747 under his hood?

No its just happy to see you


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (passatW86sp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatW86sp* »_No its just happy to see you
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gateway, do you want my paypal addy now or later?


----------



## green tea (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (poorkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poorkid* »_DAMMIT.......









_Modified by poorkid at 11:54 PM 8/1/2005_


winner! Bling KING indeed


----------



## Turq (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*


----------



## MoochsMalibu (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*



































_Modified by MoochsMalibu at 12:57 AM 8-2-2005_


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Turq)*


----------



## 12295 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Buran)*

point proven...most of these cars are not good looking at all...supra is the best so far


----------



## 2003_Passat_1.8T (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Buran)*









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BTW I believe the wheels have to be chromed not polished.


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (2003_Passat_1.8T)*

My personal favorite..
550 Maranello on Fikse 19' Profil 5's


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (intercedeGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *intercedeGLI* »_
550 Maranello on Fikse 19' Profil 5's 
http://members.cox.net/interce...o.jpg

Screw the Supra (no offense pineapple) that Ferrari is HOT!!


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gary C)*

Eh, too Simplistic wheels for my taste


----------



## poorkid (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (intercedeGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *intercedeGLI* »_My personal favorite..
550 Maranello on Fikse 19' Profil 5's

















damn, how did you find this one before me........















*edit*
pg2 pwnage, krac-kaaas.......


_Modified by poorkid at 1:54 AM 8/2/2005_


----------



## 1.8Twentieth (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (PineappleMonkey)*









My buddies stock wheels on his 93 Vr4 look pretty good to me


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (PineappleMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PineappleMonkey* »_Eh, too Simplistic wheels for my taste










well, ya know what they say - simple wheels for simple minds (me)


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_ simple wheels for simple minds (me)









Dood you are so far from simple





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## MoochsMalibu (Jun 26, 2003)

So Gateway, when were you planning on annoucing a winner...or was it your intention to just start a giant chrome wheel pic post thread...


----------



## theKid (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (vwtoys)*

















































































I hate chrome but there are a few exceptions


----------



## sidekick_tonto (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (theKid)*

$10 says Gateway's money goes to some form of chrome BBS


----------



## peterjmag (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway* »_3. It must *of* been sold in the U.S at some point. 

Are you kidding? I sure hope so...


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Sozsei)*

man, a lot of you guys have no idea what chrome is i guess, a bunch of these cars dont have chrome wheels, but rather Polished Wheels, like the Corvette, Viper, M3, 337 & 944 all posted here.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to all you people who cant tell the differance.


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (poorkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poorkid* »_DAMMIT.......










That's as tasteful as the dress the guy is wearing.


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_man, a lot of you guys have no idea what chrome is i guess, a bunch of these cars dont have chrome wheels, but rather Polished Wheels, like the Corvette, Viper, M3, 337 & 944 all posted here.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to all you people who cant tell the differance. 

No joke i was gonna say the same thing.... more than half of these are not chrome


----------



## 2point7SixSpeed (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Looking4ajetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Looking4ajetta* »_
Good heavens is that a turbo out of a 747 under his hood?

Almost....but....
Mmmm....PW4062 power.....


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Dubai Vol)*

i like this one personally


















_Modified by JUSTINCASE1021 at 8:28 AM 8-2-2005_


----------



## MikeSAABt (Jan 23, 2004)

Gateway's next step in his race to bankrupt himself? Or - Gateway's next post on something he once thought about considering doing.......

it gets old


----------



## wrx4x4 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_man, a lot of you guys have no idea what chrome is i guess, a bunch of these cars dont have chrome wheels, but rather Polished Wheels, like the Corvette, Viper, M3, 337 & 944 all posted here.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to all you people who cant tell the differance. 

Good comment. But because I'm such a noob and I don't really care much for the polished or chrome look, what's the difference?
EDIT: This will help clear things up for people who are posting polished wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by wrx4x4 at 9:28 AM 8-2-2005_


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (wrx4x4)*

Everyone settle down... A couple things before we go on any further...
1. If you have nothing constructive to add to this thread... get out of it, or end yourself - I'll leave it up to you.
2. The car MUST have chrome wheels. More than half the cars in here don't have chrome wheels. 
3. I will indeed paypal someone $10 once there is a winner.








4. Go back to my first post and read the #1 rule. 
Lets try this again.


----------



## MikeSAABt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway* »_
3. I will indeed paypal someone $10 once there is a winner.









Lets try this again.









How exactly does this work? Is tateful not a bit subjective? Are there any guidelines, because if not it is basically a race to see who can post a picture of a GTO with the nicest chrome wheels









- M


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (MikeSAABt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSAABt* »_
How exactly does this work? Is tateful not a bit subjective? 


Mike, you aren't exactly new here. So you should know a couple things.
1. Read the entire post before you quote something in it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway* »_
4. Go back to my first post and read the #1 rule. 


2. Read the entire first post before you post something in it.


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

so out of everyone so far "GateWay" if that is fact your real name,,,who won?


----------



## Cab 540 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway* »_Rules:
1. "Tasteful" is based on Car Lounge standards. 
The Judge: Gateway


Well, this whole thing is doomed.


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (ab8349)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ab8349* »_
Well, this whole thing is doomed.

















God I love this place.








To the poster above, no one has won yet. Still waiting for the winning photo.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_
















I think they fit the persona of the car anyway...

AHAHAHAHAHA

















































Oh wait, your serious


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*


----------



## MikeSAABt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gateway* »_
Mike, you aren't exactly new here. So you should know a couple things.
1. Read the entire post before you quote something in it.









Damn it, I should know these things! There goes my CL gold star for the day















I'll go do my homework and clean my room, then think about what I've done 
-M


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (GTI628V)*

GTI628V, we might have a winner. I need to see a photo of the whole car...


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*

I like it!



























_Modified by GTI628V at 8:04 AM 8-2-2005_


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)




----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (PineappleMonkey)*

Is the guy who owns this named Brooks (or something like that)? Used to own a badass FD RX7. Had a hot wife


----------



## awwsheeet3 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (ATL_Av8r)*

what abotu a VW with chrome?
a sports car can make anything look good

















_Modified by awwsheeet3 at 8:45 AM 8-2-2005_


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_man, a lot of you guys have no idea what chrome is i guess, a bunch of these cars dont have chrome wheels, but rather Polished Wheels, like the Corvette, Viper, M3, 337 & 944 all posted here.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to all you people who cant tell the differance. 

I was looking through these pics and thinking the same thing... I was glad to know I wasn't the first one to notice this. The G35 rims are also polished, definitely *not* chrome.
EDIT: Specifically, these -










_Modified by cougar at 11:01 AM 8-2-2005_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (GTI628V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI628V* »_I like it!


























The wheels look great, and it's a gorgeous car, but IMO it's not _ a "tasteful" car _ with the big, gaudy "SL" swirls on the side. Lose that, and this would be a contender.


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
The wheels look great, and it's a gorgeous car, but IMO it's not _ a "tasteful" car _ with the big, gaudy "SL" swirls on the side. Lose that, and this would be a contender.

Haha, that actually says 'SV' on the side as in the Diablo SV - it comes from the factory like that - pretty much its a pissed off diablo


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (GTI628V)*



























_Modified by GTI628V at 9:23 AM 8-2-2005_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (GTI628V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI628V* »_
Haha, that actually says 'SV' on the side as in the Diablo SV - it comes from the factory like that - pretty much its a pissed off diablo









Okay, thanks for the correction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But my opinion remains the same - factory or not, I think it looks tacky and the car would be better without it.


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
Okay, thanks for the correction. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But my opinion remains the same - factory or not, I think it looks tacky and the car would be better without it.

no problem! I understand what your saying - it does look more subtle without it!

here's a murcielago!


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)




----------



## juice (Oct 19, 2004)

Just about all these cars would look better with regular alloys. Chrome is for Lincolns. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GolfSi (Jun 9, 2005)

Chrome looks good. Keep them coming!


----------



## Jerry_HEAVEN (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: (juice)*

















my other wheels are _almost_ chrome...just fully polished











_Modified by Jerry_HEAVEN at 9:48 AM 8-2-2005_


----------



## GolfSi (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## GolfSi (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (GolfSi)*

There was a guy at waterfest at Chili's saturday night with a black A8 sitting on like 20 inch chrome wheels..it looked pretty damm good...wonder if anyone has pics of that..it might win








Dan


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_

But my opinion remains the same

After further review... I agree with 4x4s. While the car is _nice_. It's not exactly what we are looking for. Keep them coming.


----------



## memberkgb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*











_Modified by memberkgb at 7:24 PM 8-2-2005_


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (memberkgb)*









this car _would be_ the winner if they they were chrome.









a little vortex love...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_ this car [I]would be[/I] the winner if they they were chrome.

[IMG]http://www.excedra.com/~bill/contr8005.jpg 
a little vortex love...
Ummmm, no it wouldn't


----------



## Volkal16v (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Quattro Krant)*

















more here...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1784164 


_Modified by Volkal16v at 12:19 PM 8-2-2005_


----------



## MikeSAABt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (GolfSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfSi* »_










OH.MY.GAAAWWWWD!!1ONE!
how can anyone deny that car? wow, that is the first mercedes that has done this to me in a long time


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Gateway)*

for those of you who cant tell the differance......maybe this will help.
the M3 has Chrome wheels, the M Coupe has polished wheels.








again
this is a CHROME wheel









thess are POLISHED wheels




























_Modified by a2a4raddo at 4:46 PM 8-2-2005_


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (intercedeGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *intercedeGLI* »_My personal favorite..
550 Maranello on Fikse 19' Profil 5's

















the wheels are polished


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (a2a4raddo)*

Alright here is a second attempt.... and if these are not chrome then props to whome ever polished them


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (GolfSi)*



GolfSi said:


> QUOTE]
> Holy crap! Best looking MB in a long time.


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_for those of you who cant tell the differance......maybe this will help.
the M3 has Chrome wheels, the M Coupe has polished wheels.








again
this is a CHROME wheel









thess are POLISHED wheels
























_Modified by a2a4raddo at 4:46 PM 8-2-2005_

wrong again.
M coupe has machined wheels.
E46 M3 has chrome wheels.
get your facts right people.
there are chrome., polished, machined, and super polished, and chrome shadow, and a lot of diffrences. also the shine depends on the process of the chrome. there are triple chrome. or just chrome dipped.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
and the BBS ones were BALL polished. whcih has a diffrent shine.
and M3 wheel, the smaller pic shown, IS machined.
polish and machined are totally diffrent and the price of the process is a lot diffrent as well
machined








polished with clear coat










_Modified by kyokoris at 2:08 PM 8-2-2005_


----------



## Asperi (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (GTI628V)*

come on this has to be enough bling to be considered chrome!!



















_Modified by GTI628V at 2:15 PM 8-2-2005_


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (kyokoris)*

so because the M Coupe wheels are machined my whole post is wrong?
the BBS wheels are polished, so i am correct there. 
both sets of chrome wheels are chrome, so i am correct again.
the M3 Lightweight wheels i posted are listed as Polished wheels in the BMW Wheel catalague i have. so dont blame me, blame BMW for the error in their catalogue, if they are in fact machine finished.


----------



## UINT64_MAX (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (a2a4raddo)*

So, who won?
-Andrew


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

dudes, i want every single car that was posted in this thread,,especailly that porsche, which is the hottest looking black on chrome i have ever seen, so i dont care what this guy deems wiorthy,,,that porsche is SICK


----------



## QKZILVR (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


----------



## rempel (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (theKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theKid* »_








































I hate chrome but there are a few exceptions

winnar has got to be 'thekid'


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (GTI628V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI628V* »_












*WINNER!!!!* This contest is over! Thank you all for playing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theKid (Nov 26, 2003)

wow I would have picked that for the ugliest,
I literally would not drive that car.


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (rempel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rempel* »_
winnar has got to be 'thekid'

i would have to agree.


----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (20th_Ann_GTi)*

ya i agree with the above


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Longboarder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rempel* »_
winnar has got to be 'thekid'


_Quote, originally posted by *20th_Ann_GTi* »_
i would have to agree.


_Quote, originally posted by *Longboarder* »_ya i agree with the above

Those wheels are not chrome. Therefore, have no place in this thread.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (theKid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theKid* »_wow I would have picked that for the ugliest,
I literally would not drive that car.

i agree, Chrome dipped Technologys on a 993 Turbo S look like poop imo. although i would drive that car in a heart beat, and have the wheels refinished. 
but its not like you posted any cars with chrome wheels.


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_
i agree, Chrome dipped Technologys on a 993 Turbo S look like poop imo. 

They aren't my preferred finish of on that wheel either, but then again, compared to everything else in this thread...
In my opinion, I don't think anyone else is going to post a better example than that. 
If they want to prove me wrong... Please, by all means.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (idwurks)*

^^^ We need a ruling on those... Are they indeed chrome?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Gateway)*

Very nice wheels, and they look great on the Jetta. I think they are polished however - and if I'm right they don't qualify. (But I'm begining to think this thread may be doomed, as some of the polished wheel/car combos lok better than the chrome wheel/car combos.)


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (4x4s)*

i guess this 850 R wagon with OEM wheels dipped in chrome looks ok, although not my cup of tea.


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*

^^^^ Again, not bad considering everything else in here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (Gateway)*

here is a CLK with chrome, this looks decent imo.


----------



## devilether96 (Jul 2, 2000)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*









19" Chrome Hamann PG2's


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (devilether96)*

I believe OVERDRIVEs wheels may be polished. They are painted now, so we would have to ask him what they were beforehand. But I just wanted to put it up there as food for thought








That CLK looks good too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gateway (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_here is a CLK with chrome, this looks decent imo.









That would tie with the 993, IMO.


----------



## TurboXpert (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (2003_Passat_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2003_Passat_1.8T* »_








x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BTW I believe the wheels have to be chromed not polished. 

Not true. These are polished and the ones i have are being polished


----------



## TurboXpert (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (Dubai Vol)*

Here are D_rack_gli D90's triple chromed


----------



## soulman978 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: $10 to the person that shows me a "tasteful" car with Chrome Wheels (PineappleMonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PineappleMonkey* »_Eh, too Simplistic wheels for my taste


















Holy Wheelgap Batman!!!!!!!!!!







that thing is riding like a jeep.

but it's still hot as hell though


----------

